# RAF Defford



## ricasso (Apr 7, 2009)

I recently visited RAF Defford but to be honest I was a bit disappointed, the areas I could actually get to there wasnt much to see.
At one point I had to dodge West Mercias finest just to get a shot of the runway area.
the airfield was built in 1941 as a satellite for RAF Pershore 
later in '42 the telecomunications flying unit moved in, later to be known as the radar research flying unit.

the sick quarters















possible MT shed?


















quick pic of the dish before the rozzers appeared


----------



## jonney (Apr 7, 2009)

nice pics ricasso. That dish is impressive. The old RAF buildings look full of asbestos so I hope you were wearing a mask lol. Great report mate


----------



## ricasso (Apr 7, 2009)

jonney said:


> nice pics ricasso. That dish is impressive. The old RAF buildings look full of asbestos so I hope you were wearing a mask lol. Great report mate



nah, ive just perfected the art of holding my breath!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 7, 2009)

Still a few nice remains there, ric. The grounds look as if they're cared for a bit.
The dish is great! 
Love that first pic.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Good Pics Ricasso.


----------

